# [SOLVED] Problem forwarding port 25 to Mail server (through router &amp; pix)



## saintpi (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a Mail Server behind Firewall. With an ipcop firewall connected and port 25 forwarded to the mail server ip, the exchange server works perfectly.
Now I have a combination of Cisco router and PIX. I cannot seem to be able to configure the pix and router to allow smtp traffic to the mail server. HELP!

Details










Internet -->Cisco 3700 --> Pix 515E --> Mail Server

What do I do to get the router and the pix to forward port 25 to the Mail Server.

Thanks


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Problem forwarding port 25 to Mail server (through router & pix)*

This is a super basic question, and PIX firewalls require moderate networking and Cisco CL knowledge. So I have to wonder if this is someones test question?


----------



## saintpi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Problem forwarding port 25 to Mail server (through router & pix)*

It may sound basic but I am yet to find a solution even from CCNPs & other senior professionals. Study the question again and see if you can proffer a solution that works. Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problem forwarding port 25 to Mail server (through router & pix)*

I think Suncoast is asking if your question is related to a real-life problem you're having or if it's from a test paper, as these are the kind of questions found in tech exams.


----------



## saintpi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Problem forwarding port 25 to Mail server (through router & pix)*

It's a real life situation.. The ips are not exactly what I have on my network though...


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Problem forwarding port 25 to Mail server (through router & pix)*

First I would make sure the 3700 knows about network 10
sh ip route 10.10.11.80

Then I would ping 10.10.11.80 from the 3700. 

Then I would telnet from the 3700 using port 25. 
telnet 201.13.12.102 25 source-interface 201.13.12.102
and
telnet 10.10.11.80 25 source-interface 192.168.6.2

If the first one works, the ISP is blocking port 25. 
If the first fails, and second works, then your static nat is wrong. 
Check your nat table (sh ip nat tran) 
If they both fail, but ping and route are ok, your problem is in the PIX


----------



## saintpi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Problem forwarding port 25 to Mail server (through router & pix)*

Problem solved. Thanks to information I got from Firewall.cx forum.
http://www.firewall.cx/ftopict-5821.html
Exchange server can send and receive mails.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

In all fairness to TSF, you would have received an answer here as well if you had posted your progress with the suggested troubleshooting steps. 

My Wife likes to tell the story that my first question when I used to do tech support was "Is it plugged in?"


----------

